# Umrüstung Notstromaggregat



## katze (28 November 2006)

Hallo Leute,
ich soll für einen Landwirt ein Notstromgenerator umbauen. Das Problem ist, das der Generator vom Schlepper über eine Welle angetrieben wird. Das bedeutet, das bei einem tritt aufs Gas die Drehzahl steigt, bzw. fällt und die Spannung bzw. Frequenz nicht stabil ist. Zum Schutz davor möchte ich eine Über.- und Unterspannungsüberwachung und zusätzlich eine Frequenzmessung einbauen.--> Steuerungstechnisch kein Thema.
Das Problem ist, was für einen Schalter ich für die Lastabschaltung einsetze?? Bei einem Schütz habe ich Angst, das bei 40 kva Leistung die Kontakte kleben bleiben (Gefahr beim Neutralleiter).
Gibt es Leistungsschalter die über einen Steuereingang verfügen, so dass daüber ausgelöst wird? Wenn ja evtl. Typ und Hersteller nennen ....

VG Katze


----------



## lorenz2512 (28 November 2006)

Hallo,
bei CNC Maschinen bei der Firma sind Siemenslastschalter mit Spule eingesetzt, ich glaube 21Kw, gibt es aber bestimmt auch größer, mit dem kann man nur die Lastkreise zuschalten wenn die Sicherheitskette I.O. ist, mit Handantrieb.


----------



## MSB (28 November 2006)

Grundsätzlich kann jeder Leistungsschalter, von Siemens, Möller, MerlinGerin, um mal die verbreitetsten zu nennen,
gewöhnlich mit Unterspannungsauslöser ausgerüstet werden.

Dieser Könnte z.B. durch mehrere Kontakte von deinen Überwachungsrelais versorgt werden.

Geben tut es das ganze im Standartprogramm bis ca. 2500A

Grundsätzlich würde ich den Neutralleiter aber wenn überhaupt dann verzögert abschalten.

Allerdings schreibst du ja auch so wie wenn du ausgehst, das der Neutralleiter stärker belastet wäre, und das ist definitiv nicht der Fall.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## katze (28 November 2006)

Danke schon einmal,

der N ist nicht stärker belastet, das ist richtig. Aufgrund der Drehstromverbraucher wird der sogar weniger belastet.
Der Neutrallleiter wird wohl auch nicht geschaltet werden.
Ich werde mich mal nach den oben genannten Herstellern erkundigen und dann das ganze Ding planen.

Danke nochmals und einen schönen Abend noch

Katze


----------



## nade (28 November 2006)

katze schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, was für einen Schalter ich für die Lastabschaltung einsetze?? Bei einem Schütz habe ich Angst, das bei 40 kva Leistung die Kontakte kleben bleiben (Gefahr beim Neutralleiter).
> Gibt es Leistungsschalter die über einen Steuereingang verfügen, so dass daüber ausgelöst wird? Wenn ja evtl. Typ und Hersteller nennen ....
> 
> VG Katze



Wie soll eigentlich genau die Verwendung sein? Als Notstrom für die Stallung manuel bei Ausfall mit Strom zu versorgen?
Wenn manuell währe ein Lasttrennschalter in die Versorgung des EVU und einer in die Leitung des Aggregates.
Für 40 Kva zu schalten gibts auch die Möglichkeit die Schütze etwas größer zu nehmen, weil je nach industrieller Anlage müssen auch Motoren dieser Größenordnung über Schütze geschaltet werden und ich denke das die teilweise öfter als 1* in der Woche oder 1* im Monat unter Last schalten müssen.
Bei Kurzschussschutz würde ich 10kA Automaten nehmen mit entsprechend vorgeschalteten Schmelzsicherungen als Backupschutz.
Zur Drehzahl.. also meines Wissens hat eine Zapfwelle eine bestimmte Drehzahl und die Schlepper die Möglichkeit das Standgas zu erhöhen, wonach eine "feste" Drehzahl gehalten wird.

Klöckner Möller, Siemens,... müßten da schon was brauchbares haben.


----------



## katze (29 November 2006)

Hallo noch einmal...

Richtig, ein Schalter zur Trennung des EVU- Netzes ist bereits vorhanden. Dort muss nach den Vorgaben des EVU`s ein allpoliger Trenner vorhanden sein, d.h. es werden die drei Aussenleiter und der Neutralleiter getrennt.
Die Umschaltung vom Netz des EVU auf eine Netzersatzanlage geschieht in diesem Fall über einen manuellen Schalter. Bei Stromausfall wird der Landwirt über  eine Alarmanlage informiert.

Das mit der Zapfwelle ist auch richtig. Die Drehzahl der Zapfwelle kann über ein Getriebe umgeschaltet werden. In der Regel beträgt die Drehzahl 540 oder 1000 Umdrehungen pro Minute (bei neueren Schleppern auch noch 750) an der Welle, bei einer bestimmten Motordrehzahl.

In der Landwirtschaft befinden sich heute für die Fütterungstechnik, Lüftungstechnik, Mahl.- & Mischanlagen diverse elektr. Steuerungen, Umrichter, PC`s usw.
Der Landwirt, für den der Umbau durchgeführt werden soll, möchte zum Schutz der ganzen Elektronik auf Nummer sicher gehen und deshalb diese Überwachung von Spannung und Frequenz nachgerüstet haben. Beispiel für eine erhöhte Drehzahl gibt es ja genung z.B ungewollte Betätigung des Gaspedals oder  des Handgashebels beim Auf oder Absteigen des Schleppers, stotternde Drehzahl bei verschmutztem Dieselfilter, die Söhne des Landwirtes treten mal eben aufs Gas etc...
Sicherlich tretten diese Fälle selten auf, aber nach der ganzen Anschaffungssumme der Elektronik die dort verbaut sind, fällt die Umrüstung des Aggregates kaum ins Gewicht. 

Viele Grüße
Katze


----------



## nade (29 November 2006)

rehallo,
währe Soetwas mit entsprechender Schützschaltung von der Handhabung und der Betriebssicherheit besser? -->
http://cgi.ebay.de/J-44-K-Schallges...ryZ65408QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem
Muß nicht gerade dieses sein, ich weiß nichts hält länger als ein Provisorum, aber ich pers. halte nichts von einem so "offenem" System, in das durch "DAU´s" eingegriffen werden kann.
Die Ansteuerungen müßten dann halt Seperat durch USV´s mit unter und oberspannungsanpassung geschützt werden, das wichtigere währe dann nur es muß kein Schlepper der zum Feld bestellen verwandt wird abgezogen werden. 
In dieser Variante  währe auch eine zugelassene Regelung für Blockheizkraftwerken mit Energieeinspeisung ins EVU Netz eine Überlegung. Dann währe mit 2 Seperaten Lasttrenner immernoch ein "Backup" eine Verriegelung gegeneinander gewährleistet.
Ok keine Verriegelung in dem Sinne, allerdings ein Zuschalten des EVU-Netze´s würde, so denk ich mal, in beide Richtungen vermieden.
Habe gerade mal bei Voltimum nachgesehen und als BSP Merlin Gerin gefunden, deren Lasttrennschalter gibt es in 4 Pol. Ausführung, und auch über Motorantrieb Schaltbar.
http://catalog.moeller.net/de/default.asp?Form=3&prgrlink=i00528
Ein Glöckner Moeller der könnte deinen Ansprüchen entsprechen, halt Produktnr. aus dem Artikel entnehmbar Bzw. der Leistung entsprechend abrufbar.


----------



## katze (4 Dezember 2006)

Jau, das Teil ist bestimmt nicht schlecht. Nur wenn mann mal betrachtet, das der Generator mit Zapfwellenantrieb bereits auf dem Hof vorhanden ist, und für unter 2500 € zu haben war, dann ist das doch eine recht teuere Lösung.
Deshalb wird der Umbau wohl zwangsweise stattfinden.

vg. Katze


----------



## kiestumpe (6 Dezember 2006)

katze schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich soll für einen Landwirt ein Notstromgenerator umbauen. Das Problem ist, das der Generator vom Schlepper über eine Welle angetrieben wird. Das bedeutet, das bei einem tritt aufs Gas die Drehzahl steigt, bzw. fällt und die Spannung bzw. Frequenz nicht stabil ist. Zum Schutz davor möchte ich eine Über.- und Unterspannungsüberwachung und zusätzlich eine Frequenzmessung einbauen.--> Steuerungstechnisch kein Thema.
> Das Problem ist, was für einen Schalter ich für die Lastabschaltung einsetze?? Bei einem Schütz habe ich Angst, das bei 40 kva Leistung die Kontakte kleben bleiben (Gefahr beim Neutralleiter).
> Gibt es Leistungsschalter die über einen Steuereingang verfügen, so dass daüber ausgelöst wird? Wenn ja evtl. Typ und Hersteller nennen ....
> ...


 
Hmm, hast du mal nach Wechselspannungsschützen gesucht, die im Stromnulldurchgang ausschalten (falls es sowas gibt)?

hth


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Dezember 2006)

katze schrieb:


> ...Beispiel für eine erhöhte Drehzahl gibt es ja genung...


Genau, mehr als genug. Lastwechsel könnten zum Problem werden. Wie schnell regelt der Motor nach wenn ein größerer Verbraucher schaltet?


Gruß, Onkel


----------

